# What Type Of Headers Should I get?



## SizeDoesMatter (Jul 1, 2007)

I love Frisco Cali but Dam i hate the fact, i can not get long tube headers.. I really want my car 2 breath better. I have no choice but 2 get shorties for my goat=( i've been checking out the jba headers......but then y not replace the mid pipes. ..........and when itz time for smog checkup. I can always put the stock mid pipes back on.....I need ur advise. Should i get the mid pipes from jba with High flow Cats or should i get it without the Catalytic conveters?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

SizeDoesMatter said:


> I love Frisco Cali but Dam i hate the fact, i can not get long tube headers.. I really want my car 2 breath better. I have no choice but 2 get shorties for my goat=( i've been checking out the jba headers......but then y not replace the mid pipes. ..........and when itz time for smog checkup. I can always put the stock mid pipes back on.....I need ur advise. Should i get the mid pipes from jba with High flow Cats or should i get it without the Catalytic conveters?


I would go with JBA, this way you will have JBA shorties & mid pipes plus cats. You will know for sure these parts will fit and will work with each other.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

SizeDoesMatter said:


> I love Frisco Cali but Dam i hate the fact, i can not get long tube headers.. I really want my car 2 breath better. I have no choice but 2 get shorties for my goat=( i've been checking out the jba headers......but then y not replace the mid pipes. ..........and when itz time for smog checkup. I can always put the stock mid pipes back on.....I need ur advise. Should i get the mid pipes from jba with High flow Cats or should i get it without the Catalytic conveters?


Check out the shorties made by Edelbrock


----------

